# New buildings on the Clear Lake Lumber layout



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On the way back to Virginia early last month we stopped for the night at La Posada in Winslow, Arizona. Well worth the stay if you are in the area. Their Gift shop/trading post has a number of wooden structures made by local craftsman. Most are bird houses, but they are of suitable size for our trains. There are houses, churches, general stores, and windmill, all made out of weathered barn wood. Over the years we have acquired several. Those are in Arizona and the camera is here. But this time there was a new craftsman with buildings. Below is a picture of his Jail, including bars on the windows. I think we will redo it as a Bank as there is very little crime on the Clear Lake Lumber Co. property. It was $45!











The next day we stopped in Burnam's trading post is Saunders, AZ. and there in the corner under a Navajo basket was a Hogan. We had been looking for a Hogan for our layout in Sun City. It was also $45!











Two together with a Pola Silverton station for scale.










Over the years, we have found a half dozen or so buildings that are suitable for "G" scale at shops and craft shows. They are always very reasonably priced compared to structures, kits and pre-assembled, designed specifically for "G". Unless they are specifically designed as "bird houses" I wouldn't leave them out side, but for short stays out side they are fine. Such as an open house or tour.

Chuck

Here are some of the others we have found. The people are LGB/Pola.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking buildings Chuck. They'll be fine additions to your layout. You and Nancy certainly have a good eye (and a little luck) for finding these things in the most unusual places.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, it was great to see you at Dr. Rivet's NG event. Structures for us are out there, just keep your eyes open. Chuck


----------



## Vickichen (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, there are wonderful buildings chuck. how much weight is a building？


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm away from home right now, but my guess is between 5 and 10 pounds.

Some may weight less than 5 pounds,

Chuck


----------

